# BUYING USED TTS. Audi approved or not



## Ted Martin (Mar 16, 2021)

Hi all.

So I've settled on getting a used tts. Looking for something around £20-25k.

This will be my 3rd audi and both my last ones (mk2 TT and A3) were bought as approved used cars from audi.

You would think that buying approved is the preferred method due to standard ect but when I picked up the TT, the rear parcel shelf was held in with double sided tape and suffered a failed cylinder pretty quickly after picking it up and the A3 had bald tyres and needed a new S tronic gearbox.

Thankfully the warranty cover everything except the tyres.

So I'm on the fence as to wether buying approved is Worth it. I can't fault the warranty but the so called standards left alot to be desired.

Does anyone know if you can purchase a warranty from audi independantly of buying a car from them?

Would love to hear your thoughts on this


----------



## shtu (Nov 23, 2020)

They're used cars, so the standard of prep varies wildly from dealer to dealer and car to car. Audi UK wrap a lot of marketing around it, and the national stock list is handy in itself.

The warranty -is- good, but the cars are no better or worse than stock available elsewhere, so price-up the deal as a whole, bearing in mind you can buy the Audi warranty yourself.


----------



## Daz1968 (Jan 6, 2018)

I have had 2 approved Audi cars, my mk2 tts and my current Mk3 tts, had good experience with both, 2 year warranty on current car and they fitted 4 new tyres as the ones on car were below 3mm, they even extended my connect license for 2 years, 
I would buy approved again, I feel the backup is better than an independent garage,


----------



## cyman (Jul 14, 2020)

an audi car will be a good 3k more than an independent or private sale. just get an inspection carried out for one of those and then spend the money on the car.

ive also found that the main dealer servicing was terrible with loads missed off my service record and the dealer blamed the previous owner.

i saved 3.5k over an audi tts and have lavished all the money i saved on the car for my piece of mind and its now exactly where i want it


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Based on my experienced, 'Audi Approved' equates to diddly squat. I bought an SQ5 with 2,500 miles on it and viewed the car by video - they have this checklist of stuff, all ticked off of course and to this day, I don't think they checked anything. On collection - mud all over the pedals and in the footwell, really bad scuffs/scratches in the drivers footwell and there was a really deep scratch on the back of a switch. The exhaust tips were all scuffed up and some of the interior lighting wasn't working and one of the speakers in the car wasn't working. Also, the car had some really bad swirl marks on it. I found paperwork under the passenger's seat showing the car was delivered 6 months before the registration date - turned out it had sat in a showroom for six months - ah, that'll explain all the scuffs, scratches and swirl marks then. Salesrep tried to tell me they don't know where their stock comes from, like I was born yesterday. They weren't willing to pay for paint correction, couldn't explain why faults were not picked up, but agreed to fix them... I decided to tell them to shove it and refused the car. What a joke and the attitude I got from them when I did tell them to keep it... Huntingdon Audi, probably the worst dealer in the UK based on my experiences. I ended up ordering a new SQ5 from another dealer... as to Audi servicing, good grief - find a decent independent - better on your wallet and your piece of mind!


----------



## cyman (Jul 14, 2020)

Oh I forgot to say although my car had a full audi main dealer service history the cabin filter had never been changed. It had a July 2016 stamp on it, it was absolutely hanging. My car had an oct 2016 reg so was more than likely the original filter.

Audi service dept and customer service is just pants.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Got to agree with the comments that Approved Audi means nothing, the 149 point check is a lie, when I picked up a 3 month old car it had 2 scuffed alloys and a badly scratched ash tray lid, the sales chap pointed out the alloys but not the ash tray lid this was pointed out and the car went back in to have both fixed, alloys were fine but whist fitting the new ash tray lid the leather console and aluminium inlay were damaged, again I complained which resulted in the car having to go in again, these were replaced, thankfully this time around all was good but it did take the shine off the purchase 

Bottom line is Audi approved means nothing, as already said save the cash and have an independent inspection carried out.


----------



## Vorsprung20 (Nov 4, 2019)

Quite a few years back I drove to Yeovil from Cardiff after seeing a 2 year old approved used TTRS; I was told it was in "like new condition" after the 2 hour drive I arrived to find swirls all over the paintwork and on opening the Hood to view the Engine compartment saw water leaking from the radiator!

I pointed the 2 issues out and just walked away before he started speaking trying to justify his definition.

As mentioned, Approved used as I see it is Marketing Bollocks, Get a Inspection done independently on a non Audi garage or Private listed vehicle.


----------



## Ted Martin (Mar 16, 2021)

Cheers for all the responses guys. Glad it isn't just me that has had shoddy cars from audi. I approached a used car can have problems but agree that its all marketing. Terrible considering the premium you pay at a main dealer.

Just need to find the right car now. Tts' seem a bit thin in the ground at the moment.

My wish list is fairing basic, just want Tech pack, Comfort pack, full leather, auto, heated seats, ideally non diamond cut wheels and less than 40000 miles.

Colours wise I'm fairly flexible but do not want black, red or yellow and a black edition would be lovely.


----------



## Ted Martin (Mar 16, 2021)

Vorsprung20 said:


> Quite a few years back I drove to Yeovil from Cardiff after seeing a 2 year old approved used TTRS; I was told it was in "like new condition" after the 2 hour drive I arrived to find swirls all over the paintwork and on opening the Hood to view the Engine compartment saw water leaking from the radiator!
> 
> I pointed the 2 issues out and just walked away before he started speaking trying to justify his definition.
> 
> As mentioned, Approved used as I see it is Marketing Bollocks, Get a Inspection done independently on a non Audi garage or Private listed vehicle.


I'm in a similar situation now. I contacted a dealer asking for pics on a car 2 hours away and I've had the hard sell, "this far in mint" ect. "Won't be here for long" rubbish. No way I would buy a used car without thoroughly checking it out now. The dealer really hammed up the approved audi angle and how its a danger buying from an independent.


----------



## Ted Martin (Mar 16, 2021)

gogs said:


> Got to agree with the comments that Approved Audi means nothing, the 149 point check is a lie, when I picked up a 3 month old car it had 2 scuffed alloys and a badly scratched ash tray lid, the sales chap pointed out the alloys but not the ash tray lid this was pointed out and the car went back in to have both fixed, alloys were fine but whist fitting the new ash tray lid the leather console and aluminium inlay were damaged, again I complained which resulted in the car having to go in again, these were replaced, thankfully this time around all was good but it did take the shine off the purchase
> 
> Bottom line is Audi approved means nothing, as already said save the cash and have an independent inspection carried out.


Think I will. If a dealer has the right car then I'll look at it but it would be with eyes open and would not accept anything less than what it should be


----------



## Ted Martin (Mar 16, 2021)

cyman said:


> Oh I forgot to say although my car had a full audi main dealer service history the cabin filter had never been changed. It had a July 2016 stamp on it, it was absolutely hanging. My car had an oct 2016 reg so was more than likely the original filter.
> 
> Audi service dept and customer service is just pants.


That's shocking........ but believable


----------



## Ted Martin (Mar 16, 2021)

Mark Pred said:


> Based on my experienced, 'Audi Approved' equates to diddly squat. I bought an SQ5 with 2,500 miles on it and viewed the car by video - they have this checklist of stuff, all ticked off of course and to this day, I don't think they checked anything. On collection - mud all over the pedals and in the footwell, really bad scuffs/scratches in the drivers footwell and there was a really deep scratch on the back of a switch. The exhaust tips were all scuffed up and some of the interior lighting wasn't working and one of the speakers in the car wasn't working. Also, the car had some really bad swirl marks on it. I found paperwork under the passenger's seat showing the car was delivered 6 months before the registration date - turned out it had sat in a showroom for six months - ah, that'll explain all the scuffs, scratches and swirl marks then. Salesrep tried to tell me they don't know where their stock comes from, like I was born yesterday. They weren't willing to pay for paint correction, couldn't explain why faults were not picked up, but agreed to fix them... I decided to tell them to shove it and refused the car. What a joke and the attitude I got from them when I did tell them to keep it... Huntingdon Audi, probably the worst dealer in the UK based on my experiences. I ended up ordering a new SQ5 from another dealer... as to Audi servicing, good grief - find a decent independent - better on your wallet and your piece of mind!


Bet they weren't happy when you walked away. Fair play.


----------



## Ted Martin (Mar 16, 2021)

cyman said:


> an audi car will be a good 3k more than an independent or private sale. just get an inspection carried out for one of those and then spend the money on the car.
> 
> ive also found that the main dealer servicing was terrible with loads missed off my service record and the dealer blamed the previous owner.
> 
> i saved 3.5k over an audi tts and have lavished all the money i saved on the car for my piece of mind and its now exactly where i want it


This is what I'm thinking and glad you agree. I wouldnt automatically dismiss a car at a dealer but I certainly wpunst take anything at face value


----------



## Ted Martin (Mar 16, 2021)

Daz1968 said:


> I have had 2 approved Audi cars, my mk2 tts and my current Mk3 tts, had good experience with both, 2 year warranty on current car and they fitted 4 new tyres as the ones on car were below 3mm, they even extended my connect license for 2 years,
> I would buy approved again, I feel the backup is better than an independent garage,


Really glad you've had a good experience.


----------



## Ted Martin (Mar 16, 2021)

shtu said:


> They're used cars, so the standard of prep varies wildly from dealer to dealer and car to car. Audi UK wrap a lot of marketing around it, and the national stock list is handy in itself.
> 
> The warranty -is- good, but the cars are no better or worse than stock available elsewhere, so price-up the deal as a whole, bearing in mind you can buy the Audi warranty yourself.


True but the standards of prep shouldn't vary should they. I think that's the main issue


----------



## wendigo (Oct 28, 2015)

I recently took delivery of a 4 month old TTS black edition that had covered 2900 miles from an Audi approved dealership and the condition inside and out was faultless. Although they did initially forget to include the hand book. 
If it is your intention is to pay cash outright and keep to your max £25000 your choice is somewhat limited. Have you considered a PCP? This would give you greater choice and a much newer car.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Ted Martin said:


> shtu said:
> 
> 
> > They're used cars, so the standard of prep varies wildly from dealer to dealer and car to car. Audi UK wrap a lot of marketing around it, and the national stock list is handy in itself.
> ...


Agree. When people things like "Audi main dealer servicing is crap" what they usually mean is "servicing at my local Audi dealer is crap". Same for the 'Audi approved' thing. I have bought 3 cars from my local main dealer (2 used, one new) and the service has been excellent on each occasion. Just lucky I guess. You are right, there _shouldn't_ be a big difference in customer service between dealerships, but I don't think Audi is much different to VW or BMW (or several others) in that regard. Japanese car dealerships (e.g. Honda, Lexus) seem to be much more uniform with their quality standards, due to tighter central control. With VAG cars, the franchise system (and the role of Audi UK) seems very loose by comparison. I would say try the local main dealer first (there _are_ some benefits); also, ask around. You are likely to know someone who has dealt with them. Failing that, pay them a visit when lockdown ends, you will know within 20 minutes whether you want to deal with them.


----------



## Ted Martin (Mar 16, 2021)

wendigo said:


> I recently took delivery of a 4 month old TTS black edition that had covered 2900 miles from an Audi approved dealership and the condition inside and out was faultless. Although they did initially forget to include the hand book.
> If it is your intention is to pay cash outright and keep to your max £25000 your choice is somewhat limited. Have you considered a PCP? This would give you greater choice and a much newer car.


I hear what your saying but a pcp wouldn't suit me as I'm self employed and work goes up and down. Having a high payment going out every isn't something I want.to get into.


----------



## Ted Martin (Mar 16, 2021)

Blade Runner said:


> Ted Martin said:
> 
> 
> > shtu said:
> ...


M glad you've got a good dealer. Which dealer have you used? I've had great aftersales experience with audi at Coventry. Shocking at Birmingham which is unfortunate is it is 5 minutes away. There doesn't seem to be many tts' out there at the moment so I'm going to keep all buying options open but equally, I'll not going to take things at face value and make sure I do my due diligence


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

No issues buying from main dealer. My experiences have been very good in general. I purchased my TT from Liverpool Audi unseen and although a couple of minor issues they were resolved to my satisfaction. I bought from Audi for peace of mind that is provided by the warranty. I didn't pay over the odds either, in fact similar pricing to what people were asking privately.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

I think buying from anywhere can be a bit of a lottery, having said that I think the majority of Audi dealers do want to resolve issues to the satisfaction of the customer.

The main advice I would give Is check the car you are purchasing thoroughly before accepting it as proving the dents and scratches happen after you take the car away is more difficult.

Last year I purchased a Q5 that was only 7 weeks old with 1500 miles. Believe it or not the condition of the vehicle both inside and out with several body work issues with was unbelievable. The sales manger ended up getting involved and he even said he was really embarrassed about the vehicles condition and that's not normally how they did business.

Long story short they did everything possible to get the vehicle up to standard despite their body shop initially doing poor repairs which he acknowledged was the case.

You will be all saying why did you not just walk away. The problem I had was I wanted a pre face lifted Q5 Vorsprung in a particular colour which simply wasn't available else where.

I doubt whether the majority of indie dealers would have been as willing to resolve the issues.


----------



## AlexanderC2 (Dec 27, 2020)

Hi,
Just to add my 2 cents for AUDI vs Private.

Audi is notorious in Eastern Europe for downright awful customer service. I wont drill you all with 100 of live documented examples of their bad business practices. But I can say my personal one at least.

Main Audi dealership did the 60000km fluid + sparks service (DSG oil, engine oil + filters). They told that that new DSG oil is inside now.

26000km later I see that my DSG is acting up all sorts of ways when in working temps.

Long story short = indie drained the DSG oil in front of me. The oil is the same old oil I had before the 60k service. Black as coal and with consistency of pudding. I was also told that the DSG was overfilled by 1l (so they added just under 1l of new oil on top of the old one)

I checked the original bill from Audi was billed for the DSG oil change back at the AUDI dealership.
So if tomorrow I ended up with mechatronic or any other serious DSG failure I can kiss my @ss goodbye from this car. Since there is no way to prove this to Audi as being their fault.

So yes Audi lost all of trust I had for them. Not saying all of them are like this. But there are more bad ones than good.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Totally agree, I bought the car without viewing in person, I did see a video of the vehicle as it was at another branch 
The sales chap did advise he was surprised the issues hadn't been spotted however it does retract from the purchase day !



Ted Martin said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > Got to agree with the comments that Approved Audi means nothing, the 149 point check is a lie, when I picked up a 3 month old car it had 2 scuffed alloys and a badly scratched ash tray lid, the sales chap pointed out the alloys but not the ash tray lid this was pointed out and the car went back in to have both fixed, alloys were fine but whist fitting the new ash tray lid the leather console and aluminium inlay were damaged, again I complained which resulted in the car having to go in again, these were replaced, thankfully this time around all was good but it did take the shine off the purchase
> ...


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

it really is personal choice, lookers who i have used for many years have been spot on, Walton Audi awful but for others it will be the other way around


----------



## Ted Martin (Mar 16, 2021)

gogs said:


> Totally agree, I bought the car without viewing in person, I did see a video of the vehicle as it was at another branch
> The sales chap did advise he was surprised the issues hadn't been spotted however it does retract from the purchase day !
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed. Surely the standards are there to ensure everything it done before a customer buys is. Seems some dealers chance it and will rectify issues if a customer points them out but would happily leave them if they can get away with it. kind of like the whole asking permission or forgiveness philosophy


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

my post seemed to fail to 'post' before but I also had a very good experience with an approved audi vehicle, far better condition than any other car I saw at any franchised (non-approved) or non-franchised dealer.
I still had to deal with a smarmy salesman but that's car sales for you.
2 year warranty and starting with an immaculate 3yr old car and I was happy to pay a small premium, and really I don't see it as a premium because the car was simply the best I had seen.
If you want to see what car prep can really be like, go to Tesla, they don't even bother with PDI's on _new_ vehicles and you drive away a new car with bits hanging off it, doors not shutting, paint defects...


----------



## bobbybobster (Mar 6, 2021)

If you bought it and lets say the gearbox failed, would an Independent or private seller really be able to cover that eventuality with an independent warranty as well as a main dealer with its own Audi approved workshop could?

Yes - there will always be horror stories from people - as there numerous ones in this thread with bad experiences from Audi dealers. At the end of the day - its all about common sense... whether its on a main dealer's forecourt or an independent or private sale.


----------



## cyman (Jul 14, 2020)

.


----------



## bobbybobster (Mar 6, 2021)

cyman said:


> bobbybobster said:
> 
> 
> > If you bought it and lets say the gearbox failed, would an Independent or private seller really be able to cover that eventuality with an independent warranty as well as a main dealer with its own Audi approved workshop could?
> ...


Personally I've never paid the forecourt price from an Audi dealer. I walked out with a great deal after haggling, 1 year's Audi warranty (already used with no problems honouring it...fixing a faulty parking sensor), MOT protection, 2 free services, pretty low finance rate and peace of mind...(and 2K saving in my back pocket)... not bad.

Would a little indy garage be able to do that, or to that point would that little indy garage still be here in 3 months in these uncertain times? And I'd rather have my Audi repaired by Audi rather than an AA warranty which would mean it'd be fixed by the lowest quote non Audi garage.


----------



## cyman (Jul 14, 2020)

.


----------



## bobbybobster (Mar 6, 2021)

Its not luck my friend - its just common sense, and looking for the least stressful experience. I just found a decent Audi franchised dealer and a good salesperson, looking over every inch of the car with a fine tooth comb and haggling hard (who doesn't like a good haggle!? Its very much a buyer's market at the moment. Yes - the franchise dealers prefer you to go though Audi finance, as they get incentives and bonuses, but this was my only viable option as I don't really have a spare 20 odd K in my sky rocket to buy outright.


----------



## cyman (Jul 14, 2020)

.


----------



## bobbybobster (Mar 6, 2021)

Nope - no luck involved. Just did my research on the car and the dealer. I'm just a new member because guess what... I got a new TT! ...and I don't think anyone from Audi would bothered to plant anyone here!!! lol!!!

Used to have a MK2, was on that forum before... then BMW's for about 10 years, then got my recent MK3, and had to re-register for the forum. Not really an approved used fanboy, just a normal bloke who wants an easier life and peace of mind by buying a car from the brand itself - that's all mate.


----------



## cyman (Jul 14, 2020)

.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

An individuals Audi Dealer experience is largely dependant upon how they choose to interact with the dealer. If people go in there trusting every word and swallowing all the hype they will most likely end up disappointed.

Your decision on buying approved used vs trader is largely down to how risk averse you are. If you buy from an independent dealer you have a very limited route for redress, even worse if you need to claim for any Audi warranty work.

If you buy approved, and get the car serviced there whilst under warranty you are far more likely to receive goodwill if an item isn't specifically covered. If you are not happy with anything you can take your issue to Audi UK, which can put further pressure on the dealer. Clearly if there were no issues with the car and you're not bothered about it previously being chipped, which would normally see it refused from being "approved" then yes, it may have been better to take the risk.


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

I must be in the minority as well as I have always got good deals,from the dealer, new and used


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

With regard all these horror stories, does anyone ever complain?

I have had a few main dealer issues but they have all, eventually, been resolved to my satisfaction. This is because I express my disappointment, and yes I become a real pain in the arse.

My A5, which was immaculate when bought, has had significant interior trim replaced, after it being damaged by a dealer during an accessory fit. It had the sunroof seals and reverse camera wiring replaced under goodwill and had bodywork to repair a sill they damaged.

Last year I had my A5 looked at outside the dealer network, at one of those renowned specialists. 
I would like to make it clear that this experience was far from painless. Despite me informing them of the exact fault, from VCDS there was an charge for them to check :? £40, they confirmed the same fault and ordered the part. Car was returned for the job, I was told would be about half an hour. When I returned, after two hours, my bill was much larger than expected. I finally discovered this was because their tech tried to replace the wrong sensor, and took ages to actually find and rectify the correct fault! And this is my fault? As for the part price - I could have bought it cheaper at Audi myself! They did eventually offer a discount, off my next visit - WTF :roll:

When I bought my "Approved" TTRS (not on finance) I received a 4th year of warranty - to 2022. I've had some warranty claims (Seat & Exhaust tips) and several other small issues on the car rectified too, I have never been charged for any of this extra work, all good will.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

cyman said:


> its definitely luck im afraid. to many people getting very little out of audi dealers these days. ive bought quite a few cars from different dealers over the years got a decent deal out of every one of them, vw, skoda and plenty of independents. audi in portsmouth were having none of it the most they would do is put a full tank of fuel in the car. suffice to say that the car was up for sale for several months after i went to look at it.
> 
> btw i see you are a new member are you an audi plant :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I'm sorry but couldn't disagree more. If anyone is serious about buying a specific car and the chap in front of you is not moving, then ask to speak to someone else. If the car you saw at Portsmouth was anything like the TTRS I looked at there (Yellow one with a with a very shoddy black roof wrap) then maybe it was good fortune they wouldn't do a deal with you 

Oh and for the record I'm not a newbie, Audi plant or fanboy, though to be fair I have had many Audi's on my car - life journey. My first back in 1985, a 2.2 GT5E Coupé.


----------



## cyman (Jul 14, 2020)

.


----------



## bobbybobster (Mar 6, 2021)

cyman said:


> It's good to see some of you guys getting good service from audi.
> 
> I bought my tts just trying to find the best tts for the money i was willing to spend. The main dealer was my first stop and I was left dissapointed. I went independent and haven't had an issue.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but it seems you're quite intent doing a bit of Audi main dealer bashing. The two dealerships you mention didn't take your money, and you walked away - that's great and your prerogative as the customer! And you got a great car from somewhere else.

Justifying your opinion with friends hearsay who have run garages for 20 years, and your own 'apprenticeship' to add some sort of weight to your post is a little transparent! BTW: I did some work experience back in the day in the Red Bull racing HQ in Milton Keynes, I once shook Vettel's hand, and my uncle's best mate works for Pirelli - but that doesn't make me an F1 driver! lol!

At the end of the day people have different ways of buying a car, and your way is best for you and others like me seek the assurance of the main dealer network - each to their own I guess... Your way maybe the best for you - But do you have to keep bashing away at specific dealers and many people with pcp contracts and free service deals (just like I told you that I had) and trying to suggest we're getting short-serviced?? - Maybe just curb the enthusiasm a little...just enjoy your car, and lets hope you don't break down anywhere near Poole Audi!! lol!! Sorry if that offends, and newbie or not - I'm just calling it as I see it.


----------



## cyman (Jul 14, 2020)

.


----------



## bobbybobster (Mar 6, 2021)

cyman said:


> bobbybobster said:
> 
> 
> > cyman said:
> ...


Not really condescension - I'm just calling you out. But I'm pretty much going to do a Piers Morgan and say I don't really believe anything that you're saying man... even now, you can't help having another dig!

But anyway, I've got a Friday night Cheeky Nandos coming in 5 mins - and I can't be bothered to write anymore in reply to your twoddle, so lets just leave it at that! Sweet dreams!


----------



## Ted Martin (Mar 16, 2021)

Many thanks for all the reply guys.

ALL opinions and experiences good and bad are most welcome.

I'm stuck now waiting for a job to pay, then I'll be on the hunt. Checking both audi and autotrader for the right car.


----------



## bobbybobster (Mar 6, 2021)

Good for you - just go with some good common sense, and trust your gut feeling.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

cyman said:


> I also asked them why they wouldn't of changed the cabin filter during one of its main services and the customer services blamed the owner saying they must of asked them not to.
> 
> When I asked why there was no record of the DSG service at the 40,000 service they again blamed the previous owner.


All of this is entirely possible though, why do you feel so certain it's a dealer issue rather than an owner trying to save a few ££? Clearly though such action by an owner would fail to see this car meet the standard for approved used.



cyman said:


> I mentioned this to a friend of mine who has run his own garage for 20 years and he told me he sees it all the time from many main dealer service records especially from people with pcp contracts with free services included. They basically lie and do the bare minimum to get the car through the service dept.


So your friend is suggesting that all main dealers lie  Does your friend not think that perhaps those customers whose cars were not up to scratch could perhaps be fibbing and blaming the dealer for their tight arsed approach to ownership? Don't get me wrong I know dealers do mess up, as do non franchised traders. This forum can be an area where we can share our experiences of bad service and warn others to ensure they receive good service. We can also use the forum to praise good service when we encounter it too. But "my mate said" arguments serve little more purpose than scare mongering 



cyman said:


> BTW I did 3 years mechanics apprenticeship in my local audi dealer in the 80,s working on ur quattro and the like and the things I've witnessed first hand and what people have posted on here is such a shock to me and something that just wouldn't of happened back then. Sad really


As someone who has owned Audi's, on and off since the 80's all I can say is that poor service did happen back then too. I wonder if you're the mechanic that took three attempts to repair the exhaust manifold on my Urquattro? :roll: :lol:


----------



## bobbybobster (Mar 6, 2021)

Barmybob said:


> cyman said:
> 
> 
> > I also asked them why they wouldn't of changed the cabin filter during one of its main services and the customer services blamed the owner saying they must of asked them not to.
> ...


Nice one. I couldn't have put it better myself - I tried... but your point by point dissection of this guy's post it spot on.



cyman said:


> I mentioned this to a friend of mine who has run his own garage for 20 years and he told me he sees it all the time from many main dealer service records especially from people with pcp contracts with free services included. They basically lie and do the bare minimum to get the car through the service dept.


What I do take exception to is the above statement that people like me... with pcp's and free service packs put their cars in for service to their local Audi dealer's garage are getting ripped off and getting the bare minimum done on their cars!! Yes - that's total baloney, hearsay and scaremongering, and this guy's just a made up story in some sort of one-up man ship mind games...

Its quite the opposite... I put my car in - I get a video emailed to me with a visual inspection from the actual technician showing me around my car with any points to note. Anything I've asked them to look at in particular gets looked at, and then the person on the service desk calls me when the car is done. No nasty surprises, no hidden agenda. I pick up my car, drive it away - no problems whatsoever.

Re: Free services: All the work is charged out anyway to Audi UK by the franchised dealer's workshop - so its not like they're doing it for free - every nut, bolt, washer, drop of oil and every minute of the technician's time is itemised and charged out... Just like when I'm presented with the invoice when I have to pay for a non inclusive service! I think in this post-diesel gate era - main dealers are making a real effort on this front to be even more transparent to their customers.

There's NO way that a service team would treat a pcp/service inclusive car any differently from a car on the ramp next to it that is totally customer owned and individually paid for serviced. Total crap and mind games.


----------



## cyman (Jul 14, 2020)

...


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

cyman said:


> 1st point i originally went along with the dealers explanation but then i put in the new cabin filter and saw that they hadn't changed that and that was a serviceable item and then several other owners have also had the same thing with dsg,s not being done so for me its appears to be common practice. maybe its just the dealer that supplied my car but other dealers do appear to follow this practice. not saying all of them do this but they are def out there.


The pollen filter is a service item but it is charged extra, and it is quite pricey. The owner can opt-out of having the item replaced! Same as brake fluid.

As for DSG fluid. I've not heard of this being ignored / missed, are you sure you didn't mean Haldex? Audi dealers don't always clean the Haldex filter.



cyman said:


> 2nd point. i didn't say it happens all the time but it is quite common across all marks to see things get ticked off only to find that they haven't been done when they should of. i trust my friend who runs his garage so i have no reason to dis believe him, i was surprised but i guess there are dealers across the board or should i say service centres across the board that do not do everything they are supposed to with examples of this for there own sales cars mentioned at the beginning of this very thread.


Not all the time, just most of the time ("Quite Common")? If this were true it would clearly be fraud. Any service centre participating in such behaviour would be taking a huge risk to their reputation, and exposure to legal action from customers and trading standards. A franchised dealer would also be risking loss of their franchise too, a huge risk.



cyman said:


> at the end of the day ive posted my experience and tbh i didn't expect to get picked apart by people that will always go to a dealer no matter what because in their eyes they are the best(one member already blocked so i dont have to put up with the ramblings of his own self importance). hats off to you if that's your thing but considering the cars made by audi are actually pretty dam reliable as long as your not buying a 200k miler car i would think buying from anywhere as long as its inspected, hpi'd and has a service history is pretty safe unless you are very unlucky.


Yes I've picked you apart but this is because most of your post seems to be based upon assumptions and hearsay. It's like your new assumption that I always use the franchise dealer for servicing, this is just not true, I do usually use Audi for servicing whilst the car is under warranty, to gain advantage of the "good will" of which I have had significant benefit over the years. But I shop around and do use specialists for "extra" work. I currently look after three Audi's and only one of them now has work undertaken by my local Audi dealer, until 2022 anyway.

Buying approved used offers the buyer 12 months minimum Audi warranty and a high possibility of good will repairs for anything not explicitly covered by that warranty. But this is not to say an Audi bought through approved is faultless, or better than a car bought elsewhere, far from it. It's not unheard of for Audi to sell cars that have had significant bodywork, at least one Youtube detailer has exposed a poorly repaired RS model sold through Audi approved. Though I do understand that once this car was reported back to the dealer an acceptable solution for the owner was reached.


----------



## bobbybobster (Mar 6, 2021)

cyman said:


> at the end of the day ive posted my experience and tbh i didn't expect to get picked apart by people that will always go to a dealer no matter what because in their eyes they are the best(one member already blocked so i dont have to put up with the ramblings of his own self importance). hats off to you if that's your thing but considering the cars made by audi are actually pretty dam reliable as long as your not buying a 200k miler car i would think buying from anywhere as long as its inspected, hpi'd and has a service history is pretty safe unless you are very unlucky.





cyman said:


> I mentioned this to a friend of mine who has run his own garage for 20 years and he told me he sees it all the time from many main dealer service records especially from people with pcp contracts with free services included. They basically lie and do the bare minimum to get the car through the service dept.


Thing is.. if you post this kind of hearsay and supposition - then you get called out on it and picked apart - and that's pretty much your own doing...simple as that. If you don't like it - then block all you like cyman... its not like we're going to be exchanging PM's or birthday cards!!! Its really easy to say "there's plenty of stuff online - if you can be bothered to look for it"... that's a bit ambiguous. Make your point - and back up your stuff with FACTS! Nothing self important about that.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

It's probably been said a million times before there are good main dealers and indies and like wise bad main and indie dealers.

I personally only use main dealers partly for good will gestures if things go wrong after the warranty expires. We use one of two dealers depending on by circumstances for convenience etc.

Thankfully the two dealers are not part of the same group so I can make a good comparison independently On how they perform. Overall my experiences have been positive though they don't always get everything right, and you need to keep an eye on what they are doing and how much they are charging you for the pleasure.

They have both been great so far in dealing with issues outside of warranty. On one occasion however I had just purchased a new TTS Roadster which had a blemish on one of the wheels Which they agreed to replace. Two weeks later the car went in for the replacement. Later that day I got a video from the technician showing the underside of the TT and stating that he was pleased to report that there was nothing wrong with the car, minimal wear on the discs and all the tyres had 7.5mm of tread left on each tyre. I bloody hope so the car had only 700 miles on the clock. What a waste of time on this occasion.


----------

